# Momentum steelix



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

View Advert


*Momentum steelix*

Morning all, if anyone has one these..

Green preferred.. Used but in good condition plse

Trade or ££

PM me ￼￼￼￼￼ :clap: :thumbs_up:

Cheers

Sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

07/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

